# Wood burning fires and CO monitors.



## Rofa (Dec 3, 2009)

Modern wood burning fires are designed to operate with the doors closed. On a previous thread it was mentioned that someone occasionally operated the fire with the door open. I do the same now and again, but there is a danger of CO poisoning particularly as the fire dies down and the draught reduces. One night I had let the fire die down, opened the doors to get a little more heat out of the fire, went to bed and a couple of hours later my CO monitor went off. I was startled to say the least. A subsequent web search indeed showed that there are recorded deaths from this - not many maybe but the risk is there.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Worth knowing. I didn't realise carbon monoxide monitors were so cheap these days, only about £20 - seems like a sensible precaution for anyone who likes to enjoy the flames.

Amazon.co.uk:


----------



## zilly (Mar 9, 2010)

I used to open the doors of my stove ocassionally-until one evening I simply suddenly could not breath..It was very-very-scary.Never again--doors are kept shut all the time.


----------



## Rofa (Dec 3, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Worth knowing. I didn't realise carbon monoxide monitors were so cheap these days, only about £20 - seems like a sensible precaution for anyone who likes to enjoy the flames.
> 
> Amazon.co.uk:


About 20 quid from Amazon.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Rofa said:


> About 20 quid from Amazon.


Thanks for deciphering - the forum software turned my pound sign into unicode!


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> Thanks for deciphering - the forum software turned my pound sign into unicode!


What do you use to get the £ sign ? I use alt ( held down ) plus 0163.
For the € , Alt plus 0128. I've noticed that lots have been going funny lately.


----------



## Rofa (Dec 3, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> What do you use to get the £ sign ? I use alt ( held down ) plus 0163.
> For the € , Alt plus 0128. I've noticed that lots have been going funny lately.


Get a Mac!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Rofa said:


> Get a Mac!


Macs are for wusses!

The site went down for "maintenance" about a week ago and the special characters have been screwing up ever since. Previously I could type a pound or euro sign and it was fine. On my laptop, which has a Spanish keyboard, I can't even get an apostrophe now.


----------



## Rofa (Dec 3, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Macs are for wusses!
> 
> The site went down for "maintenance" about a week ago and the special characters have been screwing up ever since. Previously I could type a pound or euro sign and it was fine. On my laptop, which has a Spanish keyboard, I can't even get an apostrophe now.


OK so you like a challenge - suggest you give Linux a whirl.


----------

